# Another scrolling



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This one here wont be that difficult to guess. The pattern is pretty straight forward and should become obvious very quickly. I only had an hour to work on it this evening, as I was finishing up my 3rd end grain cutting board but I'll take one hour on a piece over no hours on a piece. I'll still do an hourly post and hope that I don't bore you fine people. With that being said, here's hour number one. I didn't have anything around for size reference, so I used a 1/4-20 hex nut.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh cool!

Musta lost that souvenir coin?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Still got it smart guy. Just left it inside. :laughing: You especially are gonna like this one.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I never said anything about a 1-8 nut lol


----------



## scottw (Jan 27, 2011)

Every time i see one for your scrollings makes me want to go get one and start trying it myself. I really enjoy watching your stuff come togeather and take shape be wating to see more pics soon.

Scott


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think Kenbo has the most productive shop in the world.. Your posts are always entertaining and informative, thanks for taking time out to post for us man.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cant wait.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

good one ken I'm looking forward to seeing this one coming together!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After the second hour of cutting.













and after the 3rd hour of cutting


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

WooHoo, a scooter!:thumbsup:

Keep 'em comin'!:yes:

How's come you got a 'possum on yer coin..?

p


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

txpaulie said:


> How's come you got a 'possum on yer coin..?


 


I've never seen a possom whose belly stands 6 feet off the ground due to it's long legs. :laughing:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> ...belly stands 6 feet off the ground due to it's long legs.


Must be a swamp 'possum, they don't like gettin' their junk wet!:yes:

I do like checkin' out foreign money, though.

You rock, Kenbo!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

txpaulie said:


> Must be a swamp 'possum, they don't like gettin' their junk wet!:yes:


 


:laughing: That's awesome.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great Kenbo!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh wow, that's gonna look neat.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, this is going to be nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

THats so cool..how's one get on kenbo's christmas list? :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
After 4 hours of cutting.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I can almost tell the make/model.

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

5 hours in and this is where we are at. I have company coming tonight, which really sucks because I could keep cutting. :laughing: There's always tomorrow.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I give up.... what is it? :icon_smile:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Found the quarter I see. Wouldn't have been right without it.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work as usual. What blade are you using on this one?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Ted, I'm cutting this entire project with a #2 spiral, flat ended blade. I managed to get half way through hour number 4 on one blade before it broke. That's pretty good actually. I'm now on the second blade and hopefully, that one will last a while as well. I can go through as many as 24 blades or more on one of these intricate cuttings so I've been impressed with the lack of breakage on this one. Hoping to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

This almost a spot on reproduction of my old bike, '07 Harley Sportster.



Good job so far!

Tyson

PS: Only differences are mine didn't have wrist slappers and my passenger backrest was the mini :smile:


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice, makes me want to put mine to use. Where do you get your templates?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If by templates, Slick, you mean cutting patterns, there are plenty of sources from books, to magazines, to websites etc and I utilize them all, including making my own.

On that note, here we are at 6 hours.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking sweet bud. Always impressed with your patience and skill.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's the progress after 7 hours of cutting.










I'm hoping to be done in the next hour and a bit. I'm really liking the way this one is coming out and the pictures really don't do it justice. It's kind of a shame that I'll be giving this one away. I may have to cut myself one as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I didn't get it finished in the latest hour. A few issues with blades, but none the less, here we are at 8 hours.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*It's finished*

Well, at the 9 hour mark, I didn't think that I had that much more to do, but 52 minutes later, I finished this cutting, making it a 10 cutting. 10 hours at the saw, not including drilling and sanding. I still have to make the frame but the cutting part is done. I went through 13 blades on this project for those who are interested.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing. Did u glue a pattern on or cut freehand?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

scoffey said:


> Wow! That is amazing. Did u glue a pattern on or cut freehand?


 

Thanks. I spray adhesive the pattern to the back of the cutting.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazing job!! I really hope to do some more intricate stuff one of these days. My old Craftsman saw is not up to it though. Breaking blades can sure make things interesting though. I am wanting to get a pedal for mine. Sure would save some heart attacks.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Once again Ken - AWESOME. You make this look so easy, and yet being in the beginning stages of learning some scrolling, I have naught but admiration for your work.

Someday I might try something closer to this line of work.....someday.

Thanks from all of us, I am sure, for posting your progress and shots of the beautiful work.

Hope you enjoyed the company.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude slow down! You're making the rest of us look bad ;-)


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - you never cease to amaze me Kenbo - On a forum where the talent and knowledge is off the scale you do stand out.
thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome, I really like this. I cant believe how intricate the cuts are. what kind of scroll saw do you use? I think I wanna try this out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've used many scroll saws Slick, but currently I am cutting on an Excalibur EX-30 scroll saw. I really like it. Believe you me though, this kind of detail is possible on cheaper models as well. Give it a try.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Haven't been on the site long enough to see much of your work Kenbo, but that is one of the most amazing pieces of woodwork I have ever seen. I can't even begin to comprehend the patience and control it takes to do that. Awesome job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Bein a newbie here. I hate to tell you guys this.My wife knew exactly, and immediately, what it was from the first pic. BUt then, when she and i met, she MADE me buy a bike lol.
GREAT work Kenbo !!!!!
I'm assumin this is all free hand without patterns ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You'd be assuming wrong Jim. The picture that I'm cutting from is on the back of the stock in this case. Just makes for some better picture posting if the "pattern" isn't seen. I also like to keep the pattern on the wood for a little extra strength when it comes to these intricate cuttings. Thanks for the kind words guys.
Ken


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is way neat, Ken.

The clutch cover looks like it's reflecting the wood grain below it.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea Kenbo.I'll give that a try.I've got to do some ginger bread for a screen door i'm makin.
Thanx for the tip :thumbsup:





Kenbo said:


> You'd be assuming wrong Jim. The picture that I'm cutting from is on the back of the stock in this case. Just makes for some better picture posting if the "pattern" isn't seen. I also like to keep the pattern on the wood for a little extra strength when it comes to these intricate cuttings. Thanks for the kind words guys.
> Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I gave my friend the cutting yesterday and he was thrilled. He didn't know that I was making it for him and I just told him that I had something to show him. I framed the cutting in a pine frame with walnut splines. He was looking at the cutting and talking about how gorgeous it was and how much he liked it. I then told him to check out the custom work on the back of the frame. That's when he saw the hand written note on the backer board that read "To Mike. From your buddy Ken. August 2011" He was shocked and very very appreciative. He sent me a photo a few hour later to show me where he had hung it. When people appreciate things, it makes it worth the time and effort to make them. Thanks for all the kind words on the cutting guys. It is appreciated.
Ken


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Your work always blows me .. the detail is just incredible

you are the master of scroll :thumbsup:


----------

